# I would like to see a few different AIB redress letters



## Brendan Burgess (21 Dec 2016)

I have checked one redress letter and it's very difficult to follow what they are doing. 

Either I don't understand it, or they have made an error in this particular case.  I am checking my understanding of it with AIB, but in the meantime,  I would like to check a few different ones to see if the mistake is mine or theirs. 

If you would be prepared to send me your redress letter and all the supporting sheets in confidence, my email address is brendan at this website. 

Brendan


----------

